# Surf Fishing Questions...



## jrogers08 (Jul 10, 2013)

My family and I are planning another trip to the gulf to Cape San Blas, FL the week of July 27 2013-August 3. We will be staying at seacliffs condominiums this year. This is right next to the barrier dunes condos. Last year we went around the middle of May and our surf fishing adventure didn't go as planned. We only caught a few catfish, stingrays, and one 2.5 ft shark. We were using 8-12 ft rods with reels spooled up with 20-40 lb mono using the pre made drop loop rigs. For bait we used frozen squid, live shrimp, and sand fleas. We had no luck. This year we are hoping to catch a variety of fish. What is the best advice you have so we are able to do that?

Gear:

Pinnacle PV70 spooled with 20lb mono on a 12ft daiwa beefstick
2 Daiwa 27h Sealines spooled with 40lb mono on 8 ft rods
2 cheapo mitchell big game 206 reels spooled with 20lb mono on 8ft rods
1 Shakespeare reel spooled with 16lb mono on a 8 ft rod

What bait?

What Locations around this area?

What Rigs?

Casting distance into the surf? 

Low tide or high tide?

From my main line do I go straight to a mono shock leader and then from the mono shock leader to a premade rig?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually tie my own dropper rigs and use small circle hooks. Some with floaters, some with just a small pink bead. Use Floro.

I feel like 20lb is more than enough line weight. 40 seems like overkill.

For bait I use sand fleas and peeled fresh dead shrimp. Some days one works much better than the other.

Its all about finding a good location. You will have to scout and find cuts in the sand bar and holes. If the water is clear, you can pretty easily see where they are due to color change. See the thread "How to read the surf." I usually deploy baits at different distances, some as close as 15 yards from the beach if there is a hole. See where the fish are biting and adjust accordingly. I will usually wade out and get at least one line into the deeper water past the bar too.

Incoming tides are usually better for me but I will fish regardless of what the tide is doing so I dont pay it too much mind.

Early morning or late evening works best for me.

I dont use a shock leader for general surf fishing. I will pre make some drop rigs at home and keep them in zip locks so if one breaks I dont have to waste time with tying another.


----------



## jhillmn17 (May 14, 2013)

My family has been going down the cape for the last 5-6 years, but we go down in the fall. so species probably change a bit, but here is what i have learned.

First thing I would do is swap out that mono on your reels for braid... it'll help you cast farther and also give you much better feel as to what your rig is doing (sitting still, moving around, lighter bites, etc...). I would go somewhere in the 20-40lb test. Unless you are targeting big sharks or something, that should definitely handle even the bigger bull reds.

We also tend to use more of a carolina rig instead of the dropper rigs... not sure it really makes a big difference, but does usually allow the bait to flop around a bit more in the wave wash and currents.

As for bait, We've found it really doesnt matter too much... we've caught fish on squid, fresh dead shrimp, cut up ladyfish/croakers, grocery store cooked shrimp, fishbites(artificial bait), and sand fleas... just kind of depends on what they want to bite and what you want to catch.

The beach does change from year to year, so we usually have to scout around the first few days for the better spots, so listen to what has been said already about finding the cuts and deeper spots. If you see other people fishing, go talk to them... Most people I've ever spoken with are nice people and willing to share info.

We typically will fish off the beach on the cape in front of our rental house, down by the jetty rocks at the bend, and even the stump field towards the point to the south(by the lighthouse) of the bend. If we can't do much good around those spots, we even drive over to indian pass and fish the pass (bring bigger weights as the current really rips on the tides). You can also fish off the jetty wall at the park in port st. joe or under the big bridge(cant think of the name of it, just outside st. joe towards mexico beach. Mexico beach also has a pier if you want to try that route.

If worse comes to worse, stop in to Half Hitch Tackle or Bluewater Outriggers in Port St. Joe... they are both usually pretty good at knowing where the fish are biting and what they are biting on. Try doing some research on their websites as well, they have fishing reports and archived reports from previous years.

good luck, hope you catch a lot, just save some for me in November!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I think your line is overkill. I would drop down to 15-20lb mono or use braid if you're wanting heavier line. Fresh dead shrimp and cut squid have worked well for me. Squid seems to keep a little better and last a lot longer on a hook. Also an artificial called fishbites worked great for me this year. I used the long lasting shrimp flavor. 

I've gone to single drop carolina rigs. I get less tangles with them. I've caught quite a few fish literally in the wash under my feet. You need to get on the "reading the surf" thread, that will help you a bunch. I would guess that you want to cast out as far as you can, but in low tide if your on top of the sand bar you should pull in to the channel. After kayaking out there and realizing I was in 6" of water, started casting 1/2 way between the sandbar and beach and started catching fish during low tide again. Another option would be wading out to the sand bar and casting from there. 

I fish mostly in the mornings early and then an hour or two before sundown. No point in sweating when you catch more fish when it's cooler, and you avoid most of the swimmers too. The only shock leader I use is on my shark pole.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

This will help you greatly just watch this you tube video how to rig mullet rig.its a top bottom rig that works in the surf I use shrimp and start with 1/2 ounce weight and go up to 3 lbs.the video is sand flea rig watch and they show you how to make your own rigs and easy to make.best part they work great in the surf for lots of different fish.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

The you tube video. How to rig sand fleas for mullet.i have been catching mullet and tons of Whiting in the surf.use small hooks.and I mean small for best results.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

You may want to put a link up.:whistling:


----------

